# North AL



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Heading up in the am for the Q, just wondering how the derby and Open are faring? :wink:


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open finished first series. Triple with two retired. 26 back to the second series beginning in the morning. Derby is still in process- nice set ups I'm told. Gene


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open is beginning water blind as of about 1:30. 16 dogs back. Quick phone call but I think the land blind series was a double land blind. I'll try to get more details on other stakes when I get a call tonight. Also understand it was pretty darn cold this morning and hasn't warmed up much. Tomorrow expected to be colder. 

Gene


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

A few dogs were lost on the water blind this afternoon. Most were called back for the last series to begin in the morning. The water blind had a fairly long entry with an area scented heavily on the way to the bird. Also a boat off to the side with ducks in it. To much scent for my young dog. He couldn't get past his nose apparently- he won't see the water marks tomorrow and likely I won't have any further update.  

Gene


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...thank you, Gene, for the update..and sorry that your young dog is going home. Good that he has a great nose though..can't fault him for that! 

Have some good training and Best of Luck at the next trial!!! ..that great nose will pay off in the long run!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Also a boat off to the side with ducks in it.


Probably won't be seeing this sort of "diversion" anymore in the very near future.

kg


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Derby Results:

1 - 15: Cash/George Free
2 - 21: Kayla/Wally Riffle
3 - 4: Roscoe/Chris Ledford
4 - 17: Beaver/Bill Tidd
RJ - 14: Knuckers/Trey Lawrence
JAMS - 2(Champ/Lawrance),6(Scanner/Hughes),10(Tina/Horsley),16(Violet/Kaiser),18(Rosa/Brown),19(Ann/Hughes)

Congrats to all on finishing a nice derby. 4th series was finished on Saturday. Kudos to Al Previte and Dave Kress on challenging the dogs. Key birds included a 2nd series memory bird cutting a piece of water shot with a rangefinder at 429 yards from the line. High winds forced scrapping of a 3rd series water double with a mempry boat mark thrown into cover, which was also going to be a nice test.


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Derby Results: 

3* - 4: Roscoe/Chris Ledford *  

4 - 17: Beaver/Bill Tidd 8) 

Way to go guys! 

Jeff


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

Matt G said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> *2 - 21: Kayla/Wally Riffle*
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Q results:

Only got a few...

1 - 2 Rebel/Trey Lawrence
2 - ?
3 - 1 Libby/Jason Fleming
4 - ?
RJ - ?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

*open Winner*

Open
1st Lance Brown
2nd Mike Long
3rd Steve O'Connell - Bull
4th Chris Ledford
RJ??
Jam Charlie Moody- Raven

Only 6 dogs finished. Sorry don't know the dogs names


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: open Winner*



Gwen Jones said:


> Open
> 1st Lance Brown
> 2nd Mike Long
> 3rd Steve O'Connell - Bull
> ...


WAY TO GO LANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to all!


----------



## Jaydot (Mar 20, 2004)

> 2 - 21: Kayla/Wally Riffle



Way to go Kayla, Wally, and Sheryl!!!

Kayla is a fine dog!!!!!!

Chip


Bama....waiting on a report!!!!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Wally!!!!!!!!!


John


----------



## Skip Barre (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anyone have the complete placings in the Qual. TKS.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Q results....

1 Trey Lawrence
2 Kyle B.
3 Jason flemming
4 Pam Park
had 9 finish cant remember the jams it was a long weekend. Thanks to all of the handlers and Pam Park for helping out.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO KYLE!!!! WAY TO BREAK OUT OF THE GREENIES WITH A QAA FOR DIXIE DARLIN' AND AN AM JAM WITH YATES!!!! A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Wahoo from Hoss and Becky!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Word has it that Lanse Brown got a double header??????????? Can anyone confirm the amateur results? 

If so, congrats to Lanse!


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Am.
Lanse Brown--Eva (Double Header)
Dick Kaiser-Rose
Stan Chiras--Susie
Steve O'Connell--Bull
Res. Jam
Jeff Talley--Cutter
Jams
-Kyle B.--Yates
-Jason Flemming--Lucky
-Jeff Talley--Deuce

Way to Go Lanse!!!!!

AND congratulations to all that finished and placed!!
________
herb scales


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Congratulations Lanse. You and Eva were really clicking this weekend and were a pleasure to watch.

Thanks Henry, Eric, Jason and Chris for judging. You guys put on some really nice tests. 

....and thanks Becky.....both dogs ran well this weekend.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Super weekend, Kyle!! Congratulations!!  I think you just upped your "idol" status!! :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Lanse ....


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats Kyle! What a great weekend!!


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Congrats to Jason Felming*

What a good weekend with Lucky

Dan


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Congratulations Kyle, keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Congratulations Kyle, keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Way to go Kyle! You have been way over due!!!!!!!!!!

Marty


----------

